# Pure Quad



## Susan (Nov 6, 2006)

Does anyone have a picture of the Pure Quad from 1999 with White Frost, Shroom, Digit, and Brill?  Or do you at least know what order they go in?  Thanks!


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Nov 7, 2006)

Here ya go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 :


----------



## Susan (Nov 7, 2006)

Thank you!  

I don't think I will be able to find one to buy, so I am going to fill a quad with these shadows.


----------

